# Shaper Origin - new handheld CNC - anyone have one?



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I am considering buy this new hand held CNC
https://shapertools.com/
Want to know if anyone has one? this is going to change woodworking.
my big question is how fast can you move the router and how responsive is the CNC movement. Meaning, can I cut a large arch at a regular speed (don't really know what the FPM is) but a typically FPM that i might use with a hand held. OR do I have to move super slow for this CNC to keep up. Any help would be great. thank


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

No one has one that I'm aware of here Scott . There's been a few threads regarding it , but no one has come forward and bought one that I have noticed .
Would be nice if it works as advertised, and I'm hoping it's here to stay . 
I was hoping to be the first to own one , but it's a big expedature for something that may be a passing fad . 
There's videos on it , so that should give you somewhat of an idea about speed


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Just watching the video some parts appear to be around normal speed and some parts look slower. Do you want to be the first Scott? Lots of us would like to know. There are other variables too such as programming time, how much the tape costs and how hard is it lay down, and probably more than I can't foresee.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I just pulled the trigger and ordered one. Actually it is for a school I teach at in Scotland, but I get to play with it first!
Best of both worlds. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

scottgrove said:


> I just pulled the trigger and ordered one. Actually it is for a school I teach at in Scotland, but I get to play with it first!
> Best of both worlds. I will keep everyone posted.


Awesome ! 
We would all love to get a review on this product


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

I would love to see a review after the product has been used for 6 months.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

Will keep you all posted on both, first review and six months.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I would love to know if it works also


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Any update?
I actually came upon someone using one . At 3:18 seconds


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

The project was much more interesting than the tool ;-)

I like the results and the complexity of the shapes he was able to create.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

CharlesWebster said:


> The project was much more interesting than the tool ;-)
> 
> I like the results and the complexity of the shapes he was able to create.


Yes I was intrigued by that too . Seen the video on those thumb size videos , and had to see what it was all about . Then I seen that router in use


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

pdate - product will arrive in September - guess thats what pre-order means.


----------



## Zoyvod (Sep 17, 2017)

it's not out but it is coming soon... Super stoked i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Zoyvod (Sep 17, 2017)

so much more info is out there for this tool now.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I tried it while demonstrating at the AWFS in Vegas this summer and it is as nice as I could have hoped. I should be getting mine in another month. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Bro Jabez (Oct 21, 2017)

you can check one from here.sells cheap and are reliable


----------



## Bro Jabez (Oct 21, 2017)

you can also check bangood


----------



## Bro Jabez (Oct 21, 2017)

you can always check bangood. they sell at cheaper rates.


----------



## Bro Jabez (Oct 21, 2017)

thats a great tool; Just that one needs a lot of bucks to get it even though you are not too sure of its reliability.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

Bro Jabez said:


> you can check one from here.sells cheap and are reliable


Seems to be missing the link


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

He doesn't have enough posts yet to add a link.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

The first round of orders are shipped. Will keep everyone posted. I did try it out at the AWFS in Vegas this summer and was very happy. This is going to change the industry


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't doubt this product can change how a few owners of it do their work. Given the low entry point of small CNCs that can do far more than this tool I don't see it taking over an industry. It can't do 90% of the kind of work I do on my small CNC. 

Very smart tech though. It makes my tech gene urge me to buy one.


----------



## kpeck (Nov 8, 2017)

If the first round were shipped, then I'd be getting my unit, I have not received notice yet. First round is _not_ completely shipped. I'll be optimistic in saying some are shipped but I don't have concrete proof of that yet even.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I still haven’t seen anyone here with one yet . I was at my local Windsor Plywood dealer yesterday,and he has four people in town who want to order them .
Turns out FesTool bought them as well as SawStop I believe . Our Windsor Plywood store is a FesTool dealer, but FesTool cannot sell the shaper origin


----------

